
Show HN: A customizable card deck to fight writer's block - frading
https://medium.com/mediatag/a-customizable-card-deck-to-fight-writers-block-efbed51b3e72
======
frading
Creator here.

This tool is something I built to scratch my own itch, as I like to experiment
with unexpected ideas when writing screenplays.

Curious to hear any questions from writers hanging out on HN.

